# [KDE] (presque) pas de son [Résolu]

## Naoli

Bonjour,

j'ai un truc bizarre : le gestionnaire de sons de KDE semble ne pas fonctionner (pas de sons au log, dans kopete ou dans firefox par exemple). Mais ma carte est bien configurée (avec alsaconf) puisque j'ai bien du son avec amarok par exemple.  :Rolling Eyes:  Etrange tout ça...  :Smile: 

Une idée ?

Voici mon kernel, de quels autres fichiers auriez-vous besoin ?  :Question: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Naoli wrote:*   

>  (pas de sons au log, dans kopete ou dans firefox par exemple). Mais ma carte est bien configurée (avec alsaconf) puisque j'ai bien du son avec amarok par exemple.  Etrange tout ça... 

 

Il faut distinguer les sons d'événements du son rendu par les logiciels de type amarok.

Dans le premier cas, c'est géré directement par le "système de sons kde" et dans le second, par le système de son tout court (probablement alsa, en l'occurence  :Wink:  )

Pour les "tûûût-plop-wizzz-boïng", kde utilise son propre lecteur interne mais il est également possible d'imposer un lecteur personnel, par exemple "/usr/bin/play" (du package media-sound/sox)

A noter aussi que je n'ai jamais réussi à faire fonctionner complètement aRts de manière satisfaisante, notamment au niveau des sons "gadgets". Je l'ai donc complètement viré.

Mais comme ce genre de sons m'agace plus qu'autre chose, je n'ai pas creusé plus loin que sox ...  :Wink: 

----------

## galeo

j'ai fait de meme

petite precisions pour changer le lecteur:

Centre de configureation KDE > Son et Mutlimedia > Notification du system > Configuration du lecteur

----------

## Temet

Un dev gentoo avait donné une astuce:

```
#!/bin/bash

play -v 0.7 "$@" &
```

Tu l'appelles "qplay" et tu le mets dans "/usr/local/bin".

Ca permet, je crois, de ne pas avoir de problèmes pour jouer plusieurs sont en parallèle (des fois sinon il peuvent se mettre en attente dans une file et tout sortir d'un coup) et d'avoir un niveau sonore constant.

Et t'utilises ça dans kcontrol ensuite bien sur.

----------

## Naoli

Nickel ! Merci les gars  :Very Happy: 

En revanche, je n'ai du coup toujours pas de son dans Firefox... Une idée ?  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *Naoli wrote:*   

> En revanche, je n'ai du coup toujours pas de son dans Firefox... 

 

Tu veux parler du son "contenu" dans les pages ?

Si c'est bien ça, il te faut les plugins qui vont bien (fournis surtout par le package net-www/mplayerplug-in ...)

Sinon, peux-tu donner un exemple ?

----------

## Naoli

Salut.

Après un emerge mplayerplug-in, je n'ai toujours pas les sons contenus dans les pages.

Exemples : sons des vidéos de googlevideos, radioblogclub.com, etc.

----------

## Temet

En principe c'est flash ça ... o_O

----------

## TrizoLakai

Oui c'est du flash. 

Il te faurdra utiliser la dernière version de flash (je sais plus si elle est encore en testing ou non   :Question: ) Pour que les applications flash utilisent alsa. Et donc que tu n'ai pas de problème.  :Smile: 

----------

## Naoli

Merci à tous, toujours aussi efficaces  :Wink: 

----------

